# Looking for a bombproof trail riding horse



## tbrantley (Mar 6, 2011)

Hi Foxylady,

I have a couple of horses that are for sale that have hundreds of miles of trail riding and camping experience. How old is your granddaughter and how much riding experience has she had. 

I live in Union Co. Ky. Just over the Shawnetown Bridge . I think you are close to me.


----------



## tbrantley (Mar 6, 2011)

Do you live close to Rockford Ill? If you do, you are on the other side of Chicago.

I am further south than Chicago.

But, I do have awesome trail horses.


----------

